# Cutting heat tranfers with CraftROBO



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

Just finished cutting a heat transfer with the CraftRobo and it worked great. I used a carrier sheet and the yellow blade adjustment cap (same cap used for cardstock) along with height adjustment ring. The largest design area that can be used is 7.25" x 9.5". I recommend using a dedicated blade for paper and transfer cutting and another blade for use for vinyl cutting. 
Mary


----------



## Kristy (Apr 18, 2008)

I am considering buying a craft robo desktop cutter and I was wondering if you are satisfied with yours... Are there any known problems... I will primarily be using it for cutting vinyl names to put on gift items such as candles and clipboards... and for cutting hotflock for tshirts.... Any info would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, I am very satisfied with mine. It has limitations, but for the price and for what I use it for, it's great. I did have some problems with learning how to use it, but I attribute part of that to my lack of general computer knowledge! - Mary


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Which robo cut do you have. I'm looking at the 15" that has the a r m s laser. Anyone with any info on this cutter please reply Thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Frank,

We have a CE5000-60, the big brother to the 15" CR Pro.

if you really want to know about contour cutting on this machine and others, check out this thread I posted:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t45799.html

You can look at the instructions for cutting on the CE5000 series plotters. Same as the CR Pro, which is also one of the CE5000 series plotters.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

My CR-200 is giving me fits tonight. For some reason it doesn't want to cut the full length of a design that's 7.5 inches wide by 10.25 inches long. The media is 9 inch x 12 vinyl. Anyone have any suggestions? Don't recall having this problem before...it stops cutting about an inch short of the completed design.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

kpk703 said:


> My CR-200 is giving me fits tonight. For some reason it doesn't want to cut the full length of a design that's 7.5 inches wide by 10.25 inches long. The media is 9 inch x 12 vinyl. Anyone have any suggestions? Don't recall having this problem before...it stops cutting about an inch short of the completed design.


Have you set your canvas (cutting area) to the right size? Anything outside the red marked area will not cut
From memory your maximum cutting area with this model is 215mm x 500mm

Phil


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am looking at picking up a used Craft Robo Pro II. Anyone use this type of cutter? I am presuming the original post was about the small Craft Robo 8.5 inch model. Would use that but the resulting cut size seems to be to small.

Carl


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

There are alot of things to like about the CraftRobo. One downside is the cost of the blades...and the fact that you can only buy them on-line.

I'm not sorry I bought it but...if I had it to do over, I'd check the price of the blades for some bigger, more expensive plotters, and figure out what I'm really spending over the course of a year for the whole cha-cha.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree about the price of the cutters, though apparently there's some options out there. Something called the ACCUCUT blade holders which let you use less expensive blades...I don't have one, but I understand there are/were some folks on the forum looking into it.

Yes, I had my canvas size set right and my design was completely inside the marked area. Why it stopped is besides me. I'd cut this design a number of times and evidently the Craft Robo was just being a pain. Since the Craft Robo will cut up to 39inches in length, if anything I would anticipate an issue on width, not length. For some reason it wanted the design sized down to less than 10 inches even though I had Extended mode selected. I'm currently trying to convince my wife I need a professional cutter since I'm doing a lot more vinyl than I used to.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Trying to do this but about ready to throw the cr cce-200 out the window.

Can you explain the steps you take to do this ?
How do I get the corel work into craft robo software ?
Seems like gsd file are all it wants to open.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't work with corel but the tutorials here helped me understand the Craft robo software better

http://www.ilovecraftrobo.com/Tutorials/Craft-Robo-Class-Notes/


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks very much.
What are the O-RIngs for. Mine didn't come with any o rings and I keep seeing them mentioned.

THanks
Mark


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know of any O-rings either, maybe they are talking about the colored spacers you screw on for different thickness of materials


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I went back and read the tutorial to see and It does mention o rings but I think this must have been made for an older model of craft robo, In the model I have and probably yours too if you have a new one you change the blade position so that the indicator tab points to the right instead of straight ahead when using the cutting mat.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think thats it.
Hmm I didn't see that in my docs. Will have to re read them.
I thought I read were you turn it one way for pen and the other for cutting.

THanks for the help
Mark


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

aditudegear said:


> I don't work with corel but the tutorials here helped me understand the Craft robo software better
> 
> http://www.ilovecraftrobo.com/Tutorials/Craft-Robo-Class-Notes/


Great info...thanks for that.


----------



## lyndahern (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, the O rings were only used for the original Craft ROBO. They are not needed for the CC200-20. 

Lynda Hernandez
Digital Craft Cutters


----------

